# ipad 2 ne s'allume plus et ne charge plus



## vonleg (26 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros souci avec mon ipad 2. je l'ai mis à recharger quand il lui restait plus que 20% de batterie et à mon retour et pour ma plus grande surprise mon ipad était éteins.

Depuis je ne peut ni l'allumer ni le recharger.

Je lui est fait changer sa batterie et son dock de chargeur par un professionnel mais le problème persiste. Le vendeur m'a rembourser sa prestation mais ne savait pas quoi faire à ce problème.

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plait mon ipad me manque :'( .

Je précise qu'il n'ai pas jailbreaker ni quoi que ce soit d'autre.
De plus il refuse le démarrage en mode DFU.


----------



## jerome3313 (3 Mars 2018)

Bonjour,
J’ai exactement le même problème. Dans les moindres détails ( l’ipad 2 ne s’est pas rechargé, j’ai fait changer la batterie) et depuis impossible de le rallumer. J’aurai voulu savoir si vous aviez trouvé une solution depuis le temps ?


----------

